# Just add a cat6 jack here they said



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

The plaster walls are solid they said.

I hate old houses smh.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Too late to turn back now!


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Too late to turn back now!


At least the house is balloon framed.


----------

